# Corsair Lüfter zeigen falsche Farbe



## exxeron (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

seit neuestem leuchten zwei meiner 10 
Corsair QL120 Lüfter auf einer LED immer Pink obwohl dies nicht eingestellt ist. (siehe Bild) 
Habe einen Commander Pro und zwei Nodes verbaut.
Habe auch schon Corsair geschrieben 
jedoch bekomme ich keine Rückantwort und anrufen kann man da ja nicht ... 

Wo könnte der Fehler sein. Vielleicht hatte jemand schonmal so einen ähnlichen Fehler. Habe gelesen das viele bei den LL Lüftern auch das Problem haben aber habe nichts zu QL gefunden.

Gruß 
Fabi


----------



## Noel1987 (12. Mai 2021)

Die Frage ist wieviele LEDs der Commander steuern kann 
Diesen Fehler hatte ich bei einem alten Board auch 
Probier die Helligkeit Mal auf 20 % zu setzen 
Wenn dann alle LEDs richtig laufen dann ist der Commander überlastet 
Gruß


----------



## exxeron (12. Mai 2021)

Meinst du mit Helligkeit bei Corsair die Deckkraft? Finde nirgends einen Punkt wo ich die Helligkeit einstellen kann. 
ich glaube nicht das der Commander überlastet ist, da dieser laut Datenblatt das locker schaffen sollte und so viele Leute mehr als 6 Lüfter angeschlossen haben. Vorallem der Rgb Kanal zieht ja kaum was an Strom und habe beide Kanäle ja aufgeteilt auf zwei Nodes 🤔


----------



## Noel1987 (12. Mai 2021)

Ich kann dir zu diesem Commander leider nichts sagen aber das Fehler Bild ist mir bekannt 
Deckkraft könnte sein 
Kannst es ja einfach Mal ausprobieren


----------



## exxeron (24. Juni 2021)

Also Ergebnis war das alle Lüfter ausgetauscht wurden vom Hersteller. Jetzt ist das Problem behoben


----------



## peg1988 (20. Juli 2022)

ich habe nun aus dem nichts dasselbe problem nur sind es 7 von 10 lüftern ..
Hast du den corsair support kontaktiert ?


----------



## Viking30k (21. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube die LEDs sind defekt ich habe das gleiche Problem 

Anfangs hatten alle LEDs die gleiche Farbe jetzt funktionieren ein paar nicht mehr 

Bei Blau sind ein paar dann pink wie auf dem Foto oben , bei 3 Lüftern


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (26. Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Leider kann man in diesem Fall nicht viel selbst machen. Wir bieten für unsere RGB Lüfter, einen Austausch an.

Daher würde ich dich bitten, ein Ticket bei meinen Kollegen:innen vom Kundensupport zu erstellen. Dort findest du dann auch den Punkt Beschreibung für einen Frei-Text, wo du bitte eine kleine Info angibst + den Link zu deinem Thema hier. So können die Kollegen das ganze schnell und einfach überblicken und dir dann Support liefern. Kleine Info noch anbei, wie du den Prozess beschleunigen kannst.

Standard-RMA-Austausch und Advanced-RMA

Halt uns gerne dazu auf dem Laufenden ob alles geklappt hat.


Grüße Marcus


----------

